# Husband talks about boobs?



## ChickPea (Feb 6, 2018)

Together 8 years and married 2. I had my hair dresser at my home today cutting my hair. Husband came home and sat on the sofa with us. We had some mundane television programme on the tv. Husband proclaimed four or five times about a woman who has pretty normal breasts in a normal shirt "has she had her boobs done?!" "Look at her boobs" "are those boobs fake?". In front of me and my hairdresser!! I gave him a WTF look, he saw this but still continued. What the hell? Am I wrong to be so offended and annoyed?! What does this mean for us?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

weird. was he drunk (serious question).

Does he talk like this at other times? 

How old is he?


----------



## ChickPea (Feb 6, 2018)

No he wasnt drunk - doesn't drink and he is 27


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

27 is still pretty immature in my book. Was he jealous of you paying attention to the hairdresser instead of him? Does he not like this woman and maybe wanted to make her feel uncomfortable? Clearly you know him and we do not - you tell us - what does it mean?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

So what happened when you discussed it with him? (After the hairdresser was gone)


----------



## ChickPea (Feb 6, 2018)

I have no clue. Showing off? He likes her as far as I know? But whatever it is, why so disrespectful? He knows I hate that kind of stuff? How do I make him see it's not okay?


----------



## ChickPea (Feb 6, 2018)

He just said okay sorry sorry sorry but like a child? I said how would you like that if you were hanging out with your male friend and i kept saying something equivalent? He just sunk down and said I was overreacting


----------



## ChickPea (Feb 6, 2018)

Also, even if he didn't like the hair dresser and after that way due to that reason, wtf man? Why so disrespectful?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Next time you see a hottie on tv, say something about his package. "Hey! His **** can't be real, can it? It's huuuge!" 

Normally I don't advocate a tit for tat (no pun intended) but I think your H needs a dose of his own medicine.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

My wife had a girlfriend who was married and every time we were over her house she would flash me her tits in front of everybody!!!

She was an older lady maybe ten yrs older than us . They were ok tits but it was alittle weird my wife would say before we went ...how long before so and so flashes you tonight. And we would laugh.

She would do it right in front of her husband.. and he would say come on don't do that and then she would do it again just to spite him 2 mins later and he would roll his eyes and shrug. 

I felt bad for him. 

Haven't seen them in years I wonder if there still married.

Maybe he was low drive and she was trying to ......I don't know it was weird to say the least


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Does your hairdresser have nice or fake boobs? 
Maybe he was expressing his interest in them without telling her directly. Or maybe he was subconsciously doing that because he likes her boobs.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Everyone loves boobs though, really. Maybe he should not be so loud about it.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

ChickPea said:


> ...He just sunk down and said I was overreacting


I think he's right. you started an account on TAM just to rant about it. I need more info. Did this just come out of nowhere, or does he often say inappropriate things? If so, does he say these things because -
*He is nervous and that's just what he does?
*He's trying to embarrass you?
*That's just his dorky sense of humor?

I have a cousin who has to be the life of the party and says all kind of inappropriate things to get a rise. He's always been that way though. And when we first met my Mo-in-law's now fiancee two Christmas s ago, he kept making really crude jokes, to everyone. He left a really bad first impression and I had words with him the next day. Turns out that when he's nervous he tries to impress people with his jokes, and he was nervous and tipsy that night. Ha. Ha.

So, is this all new or did you marry him knowing that he was a dork?


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

...


----------



## SoFlaGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't think it was a big deal, and my wife wouldn't either. Were you upset because he said it in front of your hair stylist? or woul it have bothered you anyway?


----------



## SoFlaGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

chillymorn69 said:


> My wife had a girlfriend who was married and every time we were over her house she would flash me her tits in front of everybody!!!
> ......I don't know it was weird to say the least



We had a friend that had hers done and she showed my wife and I. They looked great, nice size for her frame, not too big. I certainly didn't mind, the wife was cool with it too, thankfully or it would have been a long ride home.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I think we need some pics of these boobs before we can determine if he was overreacting.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a friend who does stuff like this, but he does it all the time. I know his wife doesn't really like it but after years and years she's numb to it now. It seems odd that someone would start this behavior out of the blue.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

My husband & I were married when he was 24 and I was 22. He noted to me how one of my friends is so attractive at a wedding reception. We were less than one year married at the time. She also gave him inviting glances back. I promptly took him outside and left the reception with him. I told him that he was disrespectful to me and my marriage. I also told him that there would be no second time with this behavior! I meant that. That was 37 years ago. We are still married at 62 & 60 and that behavior was never repeated.

I recommend a "come to Jesus" talk with your husband. At 27 years of age, he is no child! He embarassed you & this must come to an end. Sorry you are here.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ChickPea said:


> Also, even if he didn't like the hair dresser and after that way due to that reason, wtf man? Why so disrespectful?


What you should done was agreed with him wholeheartedly,then say “I bet she has a good looking husband that she keeps in shape for”.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

I would talk about boobs all day if I could get away with it, tbh.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My W would not like me to say things like that. Similarly, I would not like my W to comment on some dudes junk.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

seems odd to me. was their something that stood out about said boobs? the only time i can recall commenting about a womans boobs in public was when my buddies and i saw a thin woman with HUGE boobs. she looked like she was straining her back...


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I would find it offensive but the real question isn't about me or anyone else here on TAM. The real question is has he done this for 8 years and you married him anyway? Or this is new? Have you let him know in no uncertain or wishy washy way, not passive aggressive. Just said straight up calmly." I find you talking about other woman's boobs offensive and hurtful and particularly in bad taste when others are around". If you've said that to him before ( for a new behavior) and he continues to do it, then he is showing he doesn't really care about your feelings. If he's done this since you met him and you married him anyway then why does it bother you now?

I love my husband and if he made it clear he would like to never talk about ( fill in anything that isn't our relationship) say butter again, then even if I thought it was silly I would try to do that because I love him and it isn't hurting me or going against something I feel strongly about.

As long as he didn't turn it into some kind of control freak thing like a list of 40 such things.

So I guess I need more info on is this new or long term problem? Have you said bluntly you feelings?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> Next time you see a hottie on tv, say something about his package. "Hey! His **** can't be real, can it? It's huuuge!"
> 
> Normally I don't advocate a tit for tat (no pun intended) but I think your H needs a dose of his own medicine.


And, make sure you say it in front of his friends. Two can play that game.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> What you should done was agreed with him wholeheartedly,then say “I bet she has a good looking husband that she keeps in shape for”.


That's just mean Andy lol.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> My wife had a girlfriend who was married and every time we were over her house she would flash me her tits in front of everybody!!!
> 
> She was an older lady maybe ten yrs older than us . They were ok tits but it was alittle weird my wife would say before we went ...how long before so and so flashes you tonight. And we would laugh.
> 
> ...


Now that is weird and why did her husband put up with it? Why did you put up with it? 
What was her excuse for doing that?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Its very disrespectful. AT 27 he should know better.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

ChickPea said:


> Together 8 years and married 2. I had my hair dresser at my home today cutting my hair. Husband came home and sat on the sofa with us. We had some mundane television programme on the tv. Husband proclaimed four or five times about a woman who has pretty normal breasts in a normal shirt "has she had her boobs done?!" "Look at her boobs" "are those boobs fake?". In front of me and my hairdresser!! I gave him a WTF look, he saw this but still continued. What the hell? Am I wrong to be so offended and annoyed?! What does this mean for us?


What a complete idiot.

Is he required to wear a helmet out in public?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> What a complete idiot.
> 
> Is he required to wear a helmet out in public?


Probably not, but they should probably keep a bottle of Windex in the car.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

Roselyn said:


> My husband & I were married when he was 24 and I was 22. *He noted to me how one of my friends is so attractive *at a wedding reception. We were less than one year married at the time. She also gave him inviting glances back. I promptly took him outside and left the reception with him. I told him that he was disrespectful to me and my marriage. I also told him that there would be no second time with this behavior! I meant that. That was 37 years ago. We are still married at 62 & 60 and that behavior was never repeated.
> 
> I recommend a "come to Jesus" talk with your husband. At 27 years of age, he is no child! He embarassed you & this must come to an end. Sorry you are here.


----

Roselyn I think your response to husband noticing another woman and casually mentioning it to you was way over the top. Every now and then if I notice another woman who is striking in some way (e.g. very attractive or even unattractive) I might mention my opinion of her to my wife, if she is there and sees her too. (For example on TV... even the Hallmark channel) She just laughs, in the sense of "in your dreams". I laugh too. We are secure with each other. Married 39.5 years.

Your reaction may have taught your husband to hide his thoughts from you instead of sharing. It is stupid to think he doesn't notice other women. If he is a man, and not blind or dead, that is normal. (It is different if he was openly ogling her - embarrassing - but you did not say that.)


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Edmund said:


> ----
> 
> Roselyn I think your response to husband noticing another woman and casually mentioning it to you was way over the top. Every now and then if I notice another woman who is striking in some way (e.g. very attractive or even unattractive) I might mention my opinion of her to my wife, if she is there and sees her too. (For example on TV... even the Hallmark channel) She just laughs, in the sense of "in your dreams". I laugh too. We are secure with each other. Married 39.5 years.
> 
> Your reaction may have taught your husband to hide his thoughts from you instead of sharing. It is stupid to think he doesn't notice other women. If he is a man, and not blind or dead, that is normal. (It is different if he was openly ogling her - embarrassing - but you did not say that.)


Disrespect is disrespect. I am not stupid, Edmund. I am a university professor and 60 years old, 38 years married. Your wife handles her own affairs. I am a proud woman & will not tolerate to be insulted. I would do the same thing today. I do not tolerate nonsense!


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

..


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Now that is weird and why did her husband put up with it? Why did you put up with it?
> What was her excuse for doing that?


We were very young at the time. And this couple was about ten years older . It was so strange I didn't know what to say or do . Her husband was very meek. Looking back on it maybe he had ed and she was fishing for some action or trying to get a reaction from him.

We just though of her as the crazy lady who liked to flash her tits. We eventually distanced ourselves from them. 


It was crazy. Lol It dodn't really bother me or my wife maybe because my wife has a great set of tits herself!

We would be sitting around haveing some beers watching the steelers kicking ass and she would say hey then pull her shirt up and flash me then pull her shirt back down and act like nothing happened.

Funnt **** now that I look back on it.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> We were very young at the time. And this couple was about ten years older . It was so strange I didn't know what to say or do . Her husband was very meek. Looking back on it maybe he had ed and she was fishing for some action or trying to get a reaction from him.
> 
> We just though of her as the crazy lady who liked to flash her tits. We eventually distanced ourselves from them.
> 
> ...


 Did she do it to anyone else?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I suspect this poor guy is lashing out due to a severe boob deficit in his life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Did she do it to anyone else?


Good question , I don't know.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Next time you see a hottie on tv, say something about his package. "Hey! His **** can't be real, can it? It's huuuge!"
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I don't advocate a tit for tat (no pun intended) but I think your H needs a dose of his own medicine.



I don’t think this will do anything at all. Unless you said “oh my, i wouln’t mind brushing my teeth with THAT tasty sausage” or something like that.
Plus I have never seen huge penises on daytime tv. I think you might have to take him to France to do that prank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

ChickPea said:


> Together 8 years and married 2. I had my hair dresser at my home today cutting my hair. Husband came home and sat on the sofa with us. We had some mundane television programme on the tv. Husband proclaimed four or five times about a woman who has pretty normal breasts in a normal shirt "has she had her boobs done?!" "Look at her boobs" "are those boobs fake?". In front of me and my hairdresser!! I gave him a WTF look, he saw this but still continued. What the hell? Am I wrong to be so offended and annoyed?! What does this mean for us?



So...were those boobs fake? Just trying to get a clearer picture of the situation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> What a complete idiot.
> 
> Is he required to wear a helmet out in public?



Doubt it. If you run into boobs, they are usually quite cushiony. But depends what material they put inside to augment them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Roselyn said:


> Disrespect is disrespect. I am not stupid, Edmund. I am a university professor and 60 years old, 38 years married. Your wife handles her own affairs. I am a proud woman & will not tolerate to be insulted. I would do the same thing today. I do not tolerate nonsense!



Did you send him to the headmaster?

I think it’s human to notice beauty. But it’s retarded to share it with your wife in most cases. That’s what buddies and locker rooms are for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

..


----------



## SoFlaGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess it comes down to knowing your audience, my wife doesn't jealous about something like this, now some of my previous GF's would have.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am not going to make a comment about some guys parts especially in front of another friend, and I wouldn't expect a man I was with to do that either.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I definitely think the OP's husband is a complete moron. There's a time and place for everything and acting like an ignorant horny teenage boy in front of one's hairdresser is NOT the time. But I'm not saying that because I'm a prude, I'm saying it because it's just common sense to show a little respect to others.

When the husband and I are watching a movie on TV, he's always hoping to see big boobs. LOL. One time this beautiful woman with a very large chest (and low cut shirt) was fighting off some kind of foe and I mentioned to him, "yikes - did you see that sleeve of tattoos all down her arm?" and he replied, "she's got _arms_?"

So, there's that. :grin2:


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Roselyn View Post
Disrespect is disrespect. I am not stupid, Edmund. I am a university professor and 60 years old, 38 years married. Your wife handles her own affairs. I am a proud woman & will not tolerate to be insulted. I would do the same thing today. I do not tolerate nonsense!



inmyprime said:


> Did you send him to the headmaster?
> 
> I think it’s human to notice beauty. But it’s retarded to share it with your wife in most cases. That’s what buddies and locker rooms are for.


Hey! Disrespect is disrespect! I am not retarded, inmyprime! I am a retired telecommunications engineer and 65 years old and 40 years married. Now, we have a 28 year old son who actually is retarded (IQ measured at 60), but I am told by people with refined sensitivity (like Roselyn) that I may refer to him only as "intellectually disabled", even though he isn't really disabled. I am not a proud man (Pride goeth before the fall), I have a sense of humor. When you raise a handicapped child from birth to adulthood, you learn to tolerate a whole lot more nonsense than you ever thought possible. But this is another topic for another day. Sorry for the threadjack.

OP...

What your H did making comments like that in front of your hairdresser was inconsiderate and embarrasing to you, so you have a right to be annoyed with him.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> ..




This gentleman as it turns out is not into boobs.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> This gentleman as it turns out is not into boobs.


Maybe that is why he is alarmed!


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Roselyn said:


> I do not tolerate nonsense!


How about tomfoolery?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

ChickPea said:


> He knows I hate that kind of stuff?


Apparently he doesn't really care that you hate that kind of stuff. Not only is he not considerate, but also seems to not be very classy, mature, or respectful.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

People seldom like my observations. But hey, that's the internet for you.

You will probably take my observation as an insult too, because people seem to enjoy doing that. Oh well. It really isn't meant that way. I only add this because I hope it might create an opportunity to self reflect.

My observation is you use masked profanity a lot. Which to me isn't much different than what your husband did. I suspect in person you may not mask your profanity.

Perhaps if you clean up your own presentations he will attempt to follow suit.

See, now you're insulted.

Be well.


----------

